# 3 Male AKC German Wirehair



## studleydolittle (Mar 7, 2011)

6 weeks old ready to go, 500 obo. Carey 801-430-5572 or Loni 801-690-1284. Have had their first shots, on puppy food. 
3 Male AKC German Wirehair, MUST GOOO!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Breeding????


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

studleydolittle said:


> 6 weeks old ready to go, 500 obo. Carey 801-430-5572 or Loni 801-690-1284. Have had their first shots, on puppy food.
> 3 Male AKC German Wirehair, MUST GOOO!!!


Six weeks and "Must Gooo"! Patience man, Patience!


----------

